# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - start = nis

## edspace

> start => nis





> Start-Startim-Fill-o-im





> Start Button => Butoni Start



Pse jo nis apo filloj? Në Windows shqip është përdorur nis.

----------

